# SSD ne répond plus



## Keikoku (11 Mai 2012)

Yop,

Déjà je m'excuse, ça ne concerne pas directement l'univers mac, mais je sais que vous êtes suffisamment calé et balèzes pour pouvoir m'aider malgré tout.

Mon disque ssd (c'est le seul que j'ai sur ma machine) a morflé. Du jour au lendemain, il est devenu non-visible par ma machine.

Dans le BIOS, le disque n'apparait pas.

Cela signifie t'il que mon disque est mort? J'ai tenté de brancher/débrancher, rien n'y fait.

Aucun moyen de récupérer des données sur un SSD?

Merci!


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2012)

mh

pas glop ça 

Mac ou pas mac, la procédure d'investigation reste la même

branchement sur un autre port sata, changement du cable, ou plus radical/rapide > branchement sur une autre bécane (il me semble que tu dois avoir ça sous la main non ?  )

la tentative de récup est la même que pour les autres moyens de stockage > branchement dans un autre ordi et lancer les outils "habituels" > photorec en ligne de commande est très valable (voici le tuto de notre ami Dos Jones)

Bonne m*rde


----------



## Keikoku (11 Mai 2012)

C'est très aimable. Je vais investiguer tout ça.

Merci!


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> C'est très aimable. Je vais investiguer tout ça.
> 
> Merci!



de rien, j'aime les problèmes de plomberie


----------



## Keikoku (11 Mai 2012)

ahahaha X,D J'avais oublié cette histoire ^^ T'as une mémoire d'éléphant


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2012)

et ouais 

comme quoi, ne pas se fier aux apparences, et ne pas tirer de conclusions hâtives 

perso, j'ai toujours à disposition un dock sata, c'est pour moi ZE must have


----------



## Keikoku (11 Mai 2012)

Ah je connaissais pas! C'est un système qui te permet de brancher ton Sata comme tu le sens sur n'importe quel engin?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2012)

c'est ça

ça lit les disques sata (3,5 ou 2,5)

ça existe en usb only (moins cher) mais à choisir, je préfère le multi usb/esata/FW 

tu peux également trouver des cables sata+ide, amis je trouve ça moins zoli


----------



## Keikoku (11 Mai 2012)

Du coup ils sont compatibles ssd et tout le merdier? C'est cool!

Je vais y songer sérieusement. En plus je boss de temps en temps en informatique, je savais pas que c'était si "peu cher" 

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Du coup ils sont compatibles ssd et tout le merdier



ouaips 

en ai un double sur mon MBPu (donc deux baies), via xpressard e-sata > une tuerie pour les clones de DD


----------



## Keikoku (11 Mai 2012)

Ah ouais! Pas con du tout!

T'es équipé comme un dieu! Tu travailles dans l'informatique?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2012)

pas directement non (labo photo)

disons que j'ai acquit avec le temps une certaine ... parano (tout à fait justifiée )

et comme je me débrouille dans les zordis, je suis souvent amené à dépanner l'une ou l'autre connaissance


----------



## Keikoku (11 Mai 2012)

Okay sympas ^^ Dis t'as une galerie photo sur le site? (Vu que tu bosses en labo photo... Maybe? ) 

File moi le lien, ça m'intéresse!

En tout cas merci pour les conseils


----------



## Arlequin (11 Mai 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Okay sympas ^^ Dis t'as une galerie photo sur le site? (Vu que tu bosses en labo photo... Maybe? )



non, suis coté machine, retouche montage impressions toussa toussa ... plus bcp du coté prise de vue :rose:

mais ça va changer 



Keikoku a dit:


> En tout cas merci pour les conseils



un forum ça sert _aussi_ à ça


----------

